# How do I turn my traffic into sales?



## Jonarch (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am the owner of Loyol NYC ( www.loyolnyc.com ) and I recently just released the Fall Collection. I've received a lot of promotion on social networks and word of mouth and brought hundreds of visitors to my site but I still don't see a lot of online sales. I am reaching my target market but they are still not making orders. Is there any way I can change this? Is there any better ways to market my brand.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Just a quick comment. The 'shop online now' text should be interactive. That is to say when one clicks onto it, it should take the user to the shop.
Maybe visitors are just navigating away?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe you need to sell stuff people like.....


----------



## Jonarch (Feb 15, 2013)

What browser are you using because all the photos in the slideshow navigate to the shop for me.


Loyol NYC | Live Out Your Own Life www.loyolnyc.com


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Maybe you need to sell stuff people like.....


Little harsh, but you make a point. Sales come from interest. Just because you have a product and a site, its not a guaranteed sale. More options would help out as you only have two items. Variety is key....


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

When a site starts playing music I'm gone....


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

Blue92 said:


> When a site starts playing music I'm gone....


Agreed. Not many people like that.


----------



## signunderground (Nov 6, 2013)

Your website is good. But if you are serious about getting sales. 

1. Remove the audio. Your website looks legit and clean so just make it clean. There are websites that are good with audio but for business it's not recommended. (What if I found your designs good but your music is not my type) I will close the browser...

2. Make your website start with HTTPS (HTTPS means hypertext transfer protocol over secure socket layer) It means that the web browser connection you are using will be encrypted. In general, the HTTPS displays to websites which deal with sensitive information like banking, online shopping and so on. It will look your website more legitimate and customers found it's better if they're putting in sensitive info.

3. Make the content compact but big in details. Build more content in your home page.

4. Check out your meta tags in your website. Keywords in your website are very important. Submit your site to Google, Bing, Yahoo etc so other search engine robots can see you.

5. If a website has an online shop, there should be a discount, coupon, sale, promos and packages in it. (To attract potential and non potential customers)

6.And put a signature in your profile that links your website. Just make sure you read the rules.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Jonarch said:


> What browser are you using because all the photos in the slideshow navigate to the shop for me.
> 
> 
> Loyol NYC | Live Out Your Own Life Home | Loyol NYC | Clothing and Apparel


I wasn't referring to the pictures but the banner text.;
'*shop online now*'

The pictures worked fine, just like you stated.


----------



## Jonarch (Feb 15, 2013)

signunderground said:


> Your website is good. But if you are serious about getting sales.
> 
> 1. Remove the audio. Your website looks legit and clean so just make it clean. There are websites that are good with audio but for business it's not recommended. (What if I found your designs good but your music is not my type) I will close the browser...
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the advice.


Loyol NYC | Live Out Your Own Life www.loyolnyc.com


----------



## Jonarch (Feb 15, 2013)

aimagedesign said:


> I wasn't referring to the pictures but the banner text.;
> '*shop online now*'
> 
> The pictures worked fine, just like you stated.


Thanks for taking notice of the site, though.


Loyol NYC | Live Out Your Own Life www.loyolnyc.com


----------



## tshirtguru629 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just keep thinking of new ways to spread the word and network socially on the web. Don't become complacent, just keep after it...


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Honestly you need more than two designs in order to give the consumer a better view of your brand. You should definitely have at least 4-6 designs.

Not only that but you need better shots of your products. Right now, using my phone, I can't seem to find detailed pics of the graphics. 

At the end of the day, you need to have people want to wear your clothes and t seems like with the lack of products, you are shorting yourself.

Sent from my Z992 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## MrSoFound (Oct 19, 2013)

Dope site fam! I would definitely add more products to fill out the page. I like it so far tho. Continue to push forward and don't get discouraged.


----------



## HAIKA (May 3, 2013)

When displaying your shirts and sweaters, don't focus too much on the model. It distracts from what's important, your product. It's also very hard to see what the designs of the shirts/sweaters are since the models are turned sideways. 

For me personally I just like to see the shirts with no models. But, if you want to use models, I would have the model face forward and crop the picture from neck to waist.

As far as people saying that you need to come up with more designs. That is true as well. I had that same problem and got the same feedback. Thing is we are all probably working with a budget and can't just come out with new designs. I suggest just pushing really hard to promote what you have. Sell to friends, families, whoever. Use the money from those sales to put back into the business for more shirt/sweater designs. That's what i'm doing. Keep up the hard work!

www.haikaclothing.com


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Johnarch, jsut a quick look, but I see 2 things:

1. your images feature the models more than the designs - the most successful t-shirt retailers ( not brand sellers) show the Shirts Awesome T-Shirts - Humor T-Shirts - Men's Humor T-Shirts - First Amendment Tee Co., zazzle.com, etc. 

2. Options - I dont' think you have enough designs. You've got traffic, but if I don't like those few options, where do I go?

Good luck!


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

To be honest, there is nothing there that sells the shirts. It seems your site is more about projecting a image of what you think is cool (or what ever the term is now days). I know it is your vision but not many others will share that vision.

The slide show annoyed me and the music offended me. It is a very racist piece of music.

I disagree that you need to have a lot more designs to be successful and I will tell you why. A good clean site with one killer design and a message that draws people in will out sell a "Vision" site with several mediocre designs and no message.

Your site does not tell me who you are; like what is Loyol besides "live out your own life"; who cares? Where did that even come from. You are not telling anyone why they should buy your shirts over then next guy selling some concept shirts in NY. You site has no real call to action other than the "get 10% off while it last" and that is not really a call to action. And your site does not have a hook so how do you expect people to feel they can just not live without one of your shirts. There is nothing there to make people impulse buy.

Get rid of the slide show. Get rid of the sound track. I do not care if you think it is ok to use the "N" word if you are black; it is offensive and racist. 

Show the models having fun doing things other than just sitting or standing around in top model poses. The average person is not overly pretty and know they will still not look like that even wearing your shirts. Show them doing real people things like riding a bike, throwing a frisbee in the park, walking their dog. Show them having fun and sell some shirts. You never see a Coke or Pepsi commercial with just a pretty model sitting there hold their product do you? I wonder why? Because it does not sell fun and fun out sells sexy.

Another thing, the phrase "Live Out Your Own Life" gets like 0 searches a month while "Live your own life" at least gets 390. "Live Life" receives nearly 10,000 searches a month this year so I would be jumping on the "Live Life - New York" band wagon for promoting your clothing line. You could then spin off with a line for "Live Life - New Jersey" And so on, and so on, and so on.


----------

